# 6HP Yami goes into reverse when it feels like it.



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

So not to long ago I drop the L/U to put a new impeller on my 6hp Yami. After putting the L/U back on it was a little harder to shift into reverse than usual. After a few months(sitting in the garage) it doesn't want to shift into reverse at all. Today I laid the motor down to take a look at it, and it shifted into reverse with no problem! Put it back on the boat, wouldn't shift into reserve . Took it off again, laid it down and it wont go into reverse. Nothing seems to be wrong with the linkage. Anybody got any ideas what could be going on? Or trouble shooting ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

Well never mind everybody. I dropped the L/U spun the prop by hand and it went into reverse. Put the L/U back on and now it's smooth as butter. At least the L/U slid right back on, that almost never happens for me.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You lube the splines with molly ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

I put some marine grease on it. I think the brand name is Del-Ray. Seems to be working fine now.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Marine grease also good ...

I run a 6 hp Yamaha 4 stroke ...nice little motor ...


----------

